
One – Read Hacker News, Designer News, Product Hunt, Reddit, Slashdot in One App - AnonJ
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hackplan.one
======
shenanigoat
Awesome! I also just discovered I can install apps on my Android phone via
Chrome. I'm sure everyone knows this but I'm new to Android and just tickled.
I don't miss iOS a bit.

------
jarnix
Great find, installing it now.

